# Male or female red zebra?



## shushil (Jul 23, 2017)

Hi All,

First of all, I am quite new to this forum, and I must admit that although I am new to this forum, I have been reading this forum since I have started my new hobby that is a Cichlid aquarium.

I have been reading a lot about sexing cichlid, particularly Red Zebra. I have two adult red zebras in my tank whose sex are in question. I am quite sure that one of my Red Zebras is female while I am bit confused about the second one. Could you please help me identyfying the sex of these two cichlids.

Image 1: Top one (male or female?); Bottom one (quite sure its Female)
Image 2: Closer view of the Red Zebra Cichlid in question
Image 3: Venting of the Red Zebra Cichlid in question

Image 1








Image 2








Image 3









Thank you !


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Top one seems to be male with pointed dorsal end with spots, and tint of blue.

Lower one does seem female.


----------



## shushil (Jul 23, 2017)

Thank you Noki. I also thought so. It has all the behavior of a male cichlid. But what made me confused was when venting, I found vent was slightly larger than anus. Please see below picture. Just wondering if the difference in size is not that significant to be a female cichlid.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I stink at venting, but the visual characteristics would lead me to strongly believe male and female (agreeing with Noki).


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Top one looks male. Lower one looks female. There seems to be two more in the tank. possibly two more females. could you possibly photograph all the fishes vents to compare? that would go a long way in figuring out for sure all your Red Zebras gender. That would be some great peace of mind for sure.


----------



## shushil (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks a lot Arun S and Noki. Now, I started to believe that its a male. No more doubt.

Thanks Master Chi for your reply and concern. Indeed, there are a few more red cichlids in the tank but they are juvenile, and hence at this stage it might not be necessary to vent them. I will do so when they will become adult. But as you said they are more likely females.

Thank you again. I can live in peace now


----------

